# Here she is, my new Aqua!



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

And man is she nice! 

I only got about 50 miles done this past weekend, but some initial reactions are:

- Smooth rider! Coming off an all aluminum ride I am surprised that the carbon triangle makes such a difference.

- Amazing front shifting, very good in the back. I got some ghosts back there, maybe need a bit of adjusting. Took me about 3 feet to acclimate myself to the SRAM method, gotta see how I do when I ride my Shimano cross bike again.

- Holy smokes, this thing has brakes! Stops like right now.

- The Vittoria Diamante tires flatted in 15 miles. Won't hold that against Orbea but some Conti 4000's will be in the mail soon.

- The bike came with the compact crank and Rolf wheelset. The Orbea site specs out the SRAM Rival with Mavic Aksium and a 53/39. Fine with me as the compact sealed the deal.

Hope the pics are okay!


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow, I'm impressed! Very nice looking; you and I have very similar taste. I don't suppose you were able to have that weighed at the shop?

I agree about the Diamantes; they ride quite nicely, but they're too soft for training on roads with much debris. 

Don't worry about the Rolf wheels; despite their fragile appearance, they are darn strong wheels. Ride that baby!


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks! No, I didn't have it weighed, but the Orbea site puts it at 18.2. Seems pretty close.


----------

